# mceusb ir transmitter, anbody got it to work?[Solved]

## trumee

Hi,

Has anybody tried getting their IR transmitter to work? 

Unfortunately, the transmitter doesnt seem to work for me. The receiver works fine though.

This is the device http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc468/oriental-hony/1-dell56FE6587906563A75668hp63A565365668_zps92364df1.jpg

On inserting the device i get

```

[ 3847.644574] usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci

[ 3847.732182] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=1934, idProduct=5168

[ 3847.732190] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3847.732194] usb 2-1.2: Product: eHome Infrared Transceiver

[ 3847.732198] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: FINTEK

[ 3847.732201] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 88636562727801

[ 3847.733001] Registered IR keymap rc-rc6-mce

[ 3847.733083] input: Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1934:5168) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/rc/rc2/input13

[ 3847.733122] rc2: Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1934:5168) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/rc/rc2

[ 3847.733177] rc rc2: lirc_dev: driver ir-lirc-codec (mceusb) registered at minor = 0

[ 3847.865059] mceusb 2-1.2:1.0: Registered FINTEK eHome Infrared Transceiver with mce emulator interface version 1

[ 3847.865067] mceusb 2-1.2:1.0: 2 tx ports (0x0 cabled) and 2 rx sensors (0x0 active)

```

lsusb reports

```

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 1934:5168 Feature Integration Technology Inc. (Fintek) F71610A or F71612A Consumer Infrared Receiver/Transceiver

```

lircd is setup as 

```

#cat  /etc/conf.d/lircd

LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/by-id/usb-FINTEK_eHome_Infrared_Transceiver_88636562727801-event-if00"

```

However, when i issue

```

#irsend   SET_TRANSMITTERS 1

irsend: command failed: SET_TRANSMITTERS 1

irsend: hardware does not support sending

#irsend   SET_TRANSMITTERS 2

irsend: command failed: SET_TRANSMITTERS 2

irsend: hardware does not support sending

```

i get errors on irsend. The receiver works fine though.

```

#irw

00000000800100ae 00 KEY_EXIT devinput

0000000080010067 00 KEY_UP devinput

000000008001006a 00 KEY_RIGHT devinput

0000000080010069 00 KEY_LEFT devinput

0000000080010067 00 KEY_UP devinput

00000000800100a8 00 KEY_REWIND devinput

```

lirc is installed as following:

```

emerge -pv lirc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r2  USE="X transmitter -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -static-libs" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

```

any idea how do i get the transmitter to work?Last edited by trumee on Tue Aug 06, 2013 5:30 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## trumee

Ok, after few hours of messing about I finally got this to work. Here are some rough steps.

1. Install kernel linux-3.10.4. This device is buggy on lower kernels where only the receiver works. The transmitter works in 3.10.4 which has a patched mceusb driver for this device.

2. In the kernel enable the following:  Remote controller decoders  --->LIRC interface driver, Remote controller decoders  --->Enable IR to LIRC bridge. Do NOT enable any other IR decoders.

3. Again, enable Remote Controller devices  --->Windows Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Transceiver

4. All the kernel modules are built directly into the kernel.

5. Emerge lirc using "userspace" driver,  LIRC_DEVICES="userspace" and USE="transmitter"

6. Set  LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0" in /etc/config.d/lircd

7. Finally, copy http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb as /etc/lircd/lircd.conf

8. Start /etc/init.d/lircd

9. irsend SEND_ONCE mceusb One should make the led on the ir device flash

10. irw will also work.

HOWEVER, i can only get irsend to work in the console tty1 with X turned off. Inside the X session, irsend doesnt make the ir device to flash.

The problem seems to be evdev which is picking up the device as a keyboard in X. i tried to make X ignore the device using

```

#cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/5-evdev.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1934:5168)"

        MatchProduct "Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1934:5168)"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

         Option "Ignore"

        EndSection

```

which does disable the device as seen below. But still irsend refuses to make the device to flash its LED's inside X.

```

[   920.522] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1934:5168) (/dev/input/event8)

[   920.523] (**) Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1934:5168): Ignoring device from InputClass "Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1934:5168)"

```

Solved, need CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED in the kernel config, see this http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.video-input-infrastructure/67492/focus=67616

----------

